# Need help choosing a beginner trials bike...



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

Hey all, i have ridden my canndonale superV for 10 years and recently moved to providence RI, i dont feel comfortable riding my bike out and locking it places as i fear it be too "flashy". i read up on craigs list how several bikes are stolen here in eastprovidence ("nicer part of town") and have decided i want another form of transport. I am in the market for a new bike that i can use thats a little bit more lowkey so i dont need to fear too much when being locked. i'll probably strip paint and take decals off to make it look pretty basic. but i am interested in trial techniques and was wondering if there was any good bke i can use for both commute (yes seat required) and having a sturdy enough frame for trialesque abuse. Theres a local bike shop here selling the Cannondale Chase models for about 850-900, i didnt pay attention to the trim as i wasjust in to buy a pump and repair a busted spoke. In any case, i guess weight cant be that large a concern as its more a question of durability, shorter chainstay and functionality. i would like to keep the price preferably between 800 or less + or - 50 . Again beginner, nothing to fantastic, but something with a durable frame and options to upgrade.

Please guide me!

i read on other forums, DJbike "can" be used for learning trials as it gives good standover height and generally shorter chainstay but if there is a bike that will do the job better thats cheaper or around the same price as the chase for my budget, please enlighten me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

So you need a seat. Look into a planet x newjackflash(or zebdi or tibo or alibongo(same as a tibo) but the jackflash will be nice to commute on.). Perfect for what you need. They are sold frame only, but several times a month, a complete will come up on ebay and go for way under value. Its a perfect frame for trials and commuting(I have one w/ fox vanilla + x9s + other good stuff) and alot can be done on it.But if you cant get ahold of one, or just wanna go w/ a bigger brand, get a giant STP. They're cheap, strong, and the frame has good geometry for both urban trials and commuting(got one of those too, and it does everything.). But then again, if I wanna ride trials, I just take out my BT 5.0!!!!


----------



## Chone (Jun 17, 2006)

Get a regular mountain bike, something on the rugged side like a Giant STP or Specialized Rockhopper (yes its rugged) should be ideal, don't get something too heavy...

Don't get a trials bike, or a mod for that matter... its much better to learn on a non-trials mountain bike like Giant's STP, Specialized's Rockhopper, Trek's Jack, etc... Don't get something too XC-ish either, the steep angles on XC frames make it hard to bunnyhop and lurch the bike.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

cool, thanks for the input guys. Its just impossible to do anything (for me to atempt) with the cannondale as it just soaks everything i give into it. i can "hop" in place for a bit of balance, but i imagine it would take much less effort to do ona hardtail. 

i think what i was concerned with was that aluminum will have its definative failure, just when and what i'm doing with it is what concerns me. also absolutely ravaging the big chainring... not to fond of that thought. so bash guard? (or if comes stock on a bike?)

finally, chains, i'm about 210 or so, would i be looking toward better/beefier chains ifi were to succeed in learning a few trial techniques? i watched a vid where a guy was backhopping and was about to clear a gap, and he completely flipped forward when his chain snapped.

thanks again for your insight, its greatly appreciated, and i hope to be able to make good use of the bike and not be a poser with a sweet "rig." its been ages since i've ridden an hardtail, and honestly i'm getting tired of a Full suspension now. i'm in need of change


----------



## rocpyro (Feb 7, 2005)

Dude, breaking chains is a very unfortunate part of trials, but its something ya gotta live with(ive seen some nasty chain breaks). Luckily, you prolly arent going to be doing big gaps, so you might not have to worry about that. I would definately say go for the STP, but also, at least check out the Planet x jackflash.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

being 5'7" how doesbike sizing work, is it anything like XC?

my bike is a "medium" which is about 17-19" iirc


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

how out a specialized jmp or whatever they are called, or norco or something...they look like a trials bike adn they are whit eand everybdy knoes whiteb ikes are the bestg...


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

norco moment: that *frame* is a bit out of my "complete bike" price range  but they are pretty sweet.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

psyber_0ptix said:


> norco moment: that *frame* is a bit out of my "complete bike" price range  but they are pretty sweet.


\
no man no...i jsut remebered the frame frame name...its norco ride or ryde or somethnging like that...its wat my neighbr rydes and he is real ly good at trials...get it man he got his frame for like 250

oh and we were semi drinking again (i can trink cause my concuson but i havnt eaten in a couple of days so it hit me hard cause i only had 3 beers)...ooppss


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

oh i see it, it looks pretty built for retail 925 complete. not a bad piece. 

a bit more than i was looking to spend but it seems norco has a near bombproof reputation from what i have read so far. maybe i can find a dealer.

i've built bikes before, buti am afraid to try to build up this type of bike myself as i wouldnt know what is suitable for these kinds of rides and i'm sure XC stuff isnt quite up to the task. again, great input guys, keep em comin.


----------



## Fisherfan (Jun 9, 2005)

*Trials Bike - Suggestion*

I am just starting trials as well. It is okay to learn some basic skills on a XC bike, but it is pretty hard on the components (BB's wheels). If you go this route, get some nice big tires 2.3+ and drop your seat or take it out completely. Not doing that with your seat will limit your movement. 
I just bought a 2004 Norco Evolve (pearl-coloured) frame that I am building up with help from a trials rider/friend. Trials bikes are a little easier to throw around. He got a Norco Moment frame that he populated with the components off the Evolve. The Moment is an even sweeter ride
Have fun


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

yea i'm thinking the next XCbikei get would be a scalpel frame, then cannibalize parts off the superV to make it run.

but maybe i willjust count my pennies for now and wait till bikes go on clearence. I'd like to get an urbanesque dj oriented bike to practice on and commute with. that way stripped and de-decaled it looks a bitmore basic.

i know practice makes perfect, but how long does it take for some of you to nail the basic-intermediate stuff?

i'm interested in seeing how long it takes me to learn how to backhop 

and does anyone know the proper procedure for sizing the bike? or is an inch or two smaller than an XC sizing ideal? i dont get it.


----------



## psyber_0ptix (May 18, 2006)

whats preferred in terms of dropout configuration?

cambria bike has the frames for sale. jackflash is 300, but the pitbull is 250. the pitbull however has horizontal drpouts...

any primary benefits? i'm still eyeballing the jackflash though, but the new frames seem to have a longer chainstay than the older


----------

